# Lost a mama ewe!



## peteyfoozer (Feb 8, 2012)

My ewe that lambed almost a month ago died unexpectedly last nite. I have no idea what from, she was fine when I fed everyone last nite. Her ewe lamb was born Jan 10, and was doing really well. I am having a hard time capturing her to try and get her on a bottle. I have a Jersey cow I am milking right now, when I get her on a bottle do I put her on straight cows milk? I am worried about stressing her more than she already is. Her ears are a little floppy this morning.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about that!  I've never raised a lamb on cow milk, but probably whole raw milk is better than storebought.  You could always try it and see how the lamb does.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't help having never rasied a  lamb, but I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 8, 2012)

I know a lot of people have raised lambs on raw cows milk. I was worried about switching her quickly from ewe's milk to cow's, since that is what she is used to The bummer lambs I raised never had anything else, so I wasn't too worried about  upsetting their system. Hopefully she will do ok, since I think sheep milk has more fat in it. Thanks for your condolences. I am pretty bummed about losing her. She was a good mama.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh...I am so sorry about your ewe   Wonder what caused that???  Our neighbour had a beautiful Dorper Ram...looked healthy, ate well...then one morning he is dead and no idea why.  

It would be good to know why she died so that it can maybe be prevented in the rest of your herd.I have never had a bottle lamb, so I am no help.  We have powdered sheep milk here just in case, but I can see that would get very expensive.

So sorry about your ewe...we get so attached to these beautiful animals!


----------



## RemudaOne (Feb 8, 2012)

Boy, that IS a tough break. I hope you'll let us know how it goes with the cow's milk. I've never had to switch an older lamb over but it may not hurt to have a bit of replacer on hand just in case. It may also help to transition the lamb over to the cow's milk if you mix a bit of replacer with the cow's milk at first. I hope it works out for you and that once she's hungry enough, she'll clean it up. Best of luck to you.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Feb 8, 2012)

The good news is, she IS taking a bottle. I know my Jersey's milk isn't as rich as sheep milk, but its the best i can do since we are hours away from town and won't be headed that way for another month or so. I will let you know how she does. I have 'talked' to people online that have raised both lambs and kids on cows milk with no problems so I am hoping for the same outcome, as this is a REALLY nice little ewe! She's built like a little truck!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry about the loss of one of your ewes.

However, I wouldn't worry about putting the lamb on a bottle. Just watch her condition, see if she's growing, and notice if she's grazing, eating hay or eating creep feed (if you have it out). We had a ewe die of meningeal worms when she had a month old ram lamb on the ground. He was fine; he quickly learned that he needed to eat grass (but by that time, he was already nibbling at it just like all the other lambs) and he grew up to be a stud ram for another flock.


----------



## elevan (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss    and rooting for your lamb


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)




----------

